# Ġgantija temple



## GeoffNelder (Jan 18, 2009)

Or was it? The ancient ruin discovered in the 1800s at Xaghra on Gozo is assumed to be a temple, as are similar aged structures on Malta. However, there are no records and no one knows who built them so they could as well be cafeterias for passing spaceships for all we know. Probably not but hey ho. 

The Ġgantija buildings are the oldest known free-standing building on Earth - older than Stonehenge, older than the pyramids. I admit to feeling a buzz when I hug those stones and walk among them, especially off season when it is possible to be there on my own. 

I just had to include them in my novel in progress, Xaghra's Revenge.

Has anyone else in this group been there, know what I mean by the buzz? Have you found out anything about them that could be useful to a science fiction writer trying magic realism for the first time?

Geoff


----------



## Drachir (Jan 23, 2009)

You don't give a reference or a link.  Could you help us out by explaining what Ggantija is; where it is; and what it looks like?


----------



## GeoffNelder (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Drachir, my query was directed at sff people who do know Ggantija to see if they experience what I do when they hug the rocks. Ggantija is a 6000 years old building on the Maltese island of Gozo in the Mediterranean. The builders are unknown, as was their religion although locally-found figurines of generous-proportioned women have been dated to that period and swirling shapes are carved into the rocks. You'll find plenty of links to the Ggantija in the search engines and there is a photo on my page here Nelder Gozo pics

It amuses me that every ancient building of unknown origin is assumed to be a temple. But what if they are not?

Geoff


----------



## Drachir (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks - I have seen pictures of the monuments on Malta before, I just did not know their name.  As I understand it they were created by the mysterious Monument Builders and such stone objects are found throughout Europe - all equally mysterious.  It is interesting that you have included them in your novel.  Another author, Kate Elliot used the standing stones as well, in her Crown of Stars saga.


----------

